# Venustus Question



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have two Venustus holding in my 72 gallon tank, I may add one into the 180 all male mix. The one in the photo i suspect to be a male. It has created a spawning bed in the corner of the tank and keeps chasing and dancing like its trying to spawn with the other in the pair. Since this behavior started this fishes color has all but disappeared.Spots barely visible and the body almost turns a very silver color. Never had a blue face or back, not sure if at 3.5-4" it should be showing these colors as a male yet? Could this be normal spawning dress for a male? I've never vented a fish but may have to do so before I would add it to the 180 mix. Opinions?


----------



## Opulent (Jan 20, 2012)

Hard to tell, but I suspect the Venustus in the photo is female. Mine (fortunately) turned out to be male, and by 3.5 - 4" he clearly had blue developing on his face, and more notable was his dorsal and anal fins were pointed.

As a reference, this was mine at 2.5"









then at about 5"









...and now at about 6"


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

He's a beauty! Thanks for the feedback. Just confused with the spawning bed and the dancing around the other one. May have to break out the fish trap and try venting for the first time.


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

I would guess female also. My male had blue lips at 3" and had very dark brown splotches."


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

My guess would be female. I don't even think a subdominant male would color down that much. Does the fish behave normally, other than the spawning behavior? No lethargy?


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

cichlidaholic said:


> My guess would be female. I don't even think a subdominant male would color down that much. Does the fish behave normally, other than the spawning behavior? No lethargy?


Feeds well, not shy at all and has become more aggressive towards tank mates. The thing that gets me again is the spawning ritual and the clearing out of the substrate for a spawning territory. He is 2nd in pecking order behind my Fryeri.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Here is a video of the two Venustus, looks like attempted spawning? Sorry for the bad vid only had the Android phone


----------



## Opulent (Jan 20, 2012)

Interesting... I'm not sure about females, but I know (and have seen it in my all male tank) that males will do what looks like the 'spawn dance', but with two males it's a dominance thing, with the sub-dominant one conceding to the other.

The lack of pointed fins and blue in the face of the Venustus in the photo does make me think it's female. Also, male Venustus' in a dominant position, or when looking to breed, will virtually lose all their brown patches and go very yellow, but their blue face becomes even more prominent, so the fact that yours doesn't seem to show a blue face leans more towards the fish being a female. I'm wondering whether two females would also do the 'spawn dance' as a dominance contest, as two males would. Perhaps others with more experience can comment?

I could, of course, be wrong - only time will tell how both your Venustus' develop.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Im sure I will be stocking the new 180 next week so this Venustus will probably be a trade in to the LFS. If I do add another one I need to be certain that it is a male. Shame it is a real nice fish hope it ends up with someone that appreciates it and the other one I have as well.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I had 5 of them not long ago, and the 2 oldest were both female. They would try to spawn with each other, and one turned completely silvery with no spots - like yours. I sold the two off, and one of the remaining 3 almost immediately showed male color. They spawned (again) tonight!


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I have a female hap (not a venustus) that will exhibit typically male behavior, dig, chase, dance, etc. for a few days before she drops eggs. Her make is typically in the all make tank


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

brinkles said:


> I had 5 of them not long ago, and the 2 oldest were both female. They would try to spawn with each other, and one turned completely silvery with no spots - like yours. I sold the two off, and one of the remaining 3 almost immediately showed male color. They spawned (again) tonight!


Hey congrats on the spawn! Pretty interesting and I'm glad you shared your experience with us, at least between the vid and your post people wont think Im crazy with two females trying to spawn :thumb:


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

lilscoots said:


> I have a female hap (not a venustus) that will exhibit typically male behavior, dig, chase, dance, etc. for a few days before she drops eggs. Her make is typically in the all make tank


Yeah all this confirms it for me, they will be on their way out but it is better to know than ending up putting a female in the tank. One less fish I will have to chase down for removal in the larger tank. :fish:


----------

